# Fish Off My List this year



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

Just a list of saltwater fish that i caught this year, not all of them were firsts but most of them were, almost all firsts in SC, not listing fish i caught when i went back to MD

King Mac(1st)
Spanish Mac(1st)
Mahi(1st)
Amberjack(1st)
Red Porgy(1st)
Vermillon Snapper(1st)
Scamp(1st)
Black Sea Bass
Sand Perch(1st)
Whiting(1st)
Souther Sting Ray(1st)
Red Drum(1st)
Black Drum(1st)
Southern Flounder(1st in over ten years)
Speckled Trout(1st)
Atlantic Sharpnose(1st)
Spinner Shark(1st)
Weakfish
Smooth Dogfish(1st)
Spiny Dogfish(1st)
Bluefish


didnt include any of the trash fish like pins, lizards and toadfish either


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice list. Congratulations on all the firsts.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey bryan i think you forgot about those giant whiting we slayed off of apache... 

Nice work though. Deff a good list and alot of impressive firsts...


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Very nice list of first fish caught I think I will start doing the same thing next year I never put a formal list together I just look in my logbook


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry didnt see you had whiting on the list. Glad i could help with one of the firsts...


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Firsts...*

The only firsts I managed this year was...

-First sheaphead, little bugger, but still a first
-First Southern ray over 100lbs.
-First Blue catfish(don't ask why that took so long)
-First KEEPER flounder
-First year I've caught more than one trout on the same lure.
-First year I've caught more than 2 keeper trout(I'm at 4 for the year!!!)
-First bluefish over 7lbs.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

just added 

Ladyfish(1st)
Jack, Crevalle

hope to add tarpon before the years out


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

where did you bag the jack chevrolet? I have been looking for them for the past few weeks and have came up empty.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Crapola....thats a heck of a list there bm....I dont know if VA has that many types of fish


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

outfish, i got the ladyfish and jack in florida, but i here there plentiful in charleston harbour in the summer


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Quite an impressive list of firsts. Wish I had more time this past year.

My first this past year was a reef shark just short of four feet off New Jersey. Also black Atlantic eel, to about 6 feet. Last year were spanish mackeral, eight, at the same place as the shark this year.

Although I did not catch it, saw a stargazer off the head boat, very strange fish and packs an electric shock.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

my goal has always been to see how many different speices i can catch, i mean u can always catch the same fish over and over but its always fun seeing what else comes out of the ocean


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

took 2 more off my list today, wont be fishing b4 next year so this is the end of this years

good year though

Look Down (1st)

Snook

Puffer Fish

Saltwater Cat


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Only first I had this year was a barracuda out of my bait hole with my cast net! wasnt my first cuda but for it to be inshore in a 1ft deep bait hole and to catch it with a cast net was a first guess thats prety cool though. had none last year but the year before last i caught one atlantic sturgeon off of the tybee pier that went about 4 pounds and was around 18-20inches. watched the fellow next to me catch one the same size 2 min before me. only two Ive ever seen or heard of. Odd lookin things the were but very interesting. I know it was two years ago and not this year but worth a mention. Probally should of reported it to DNR may could of stopped the beach replenishment here that ruins the fishing every 7 years for about a year or two.  but i guess real estate and sea turtles or more important than sturgeon. Also its the cost effective and cheapest way to keep the shipping channell deep for the port. sucks to be a surf fisherman and live in a city that has the 3rd largest port on the eastern seaboard and the fastest growing port in the country..............................modo their is put the bottom on the beach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

E-man if you read this you should see the beach now. Even since the first of this year. You no just two years ago you could nearly reach your hand up from the beach and touch the bottom of the pavillion. Now its 15-20 up from the beach. so deep right now that they closed off the side staircase from the beach to the pier because the concrete foundation that supported it is completey exposed to the point that they had to place treated would blocking under it for support so it woukd collapse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I attribute the kings caught this year to the difference in depth. All that sand has been sucked into the shiping channel by the tides and they have recieved the government funds to begin puttin it all back plus some this winter.. sucs sucs sucs..................................guess I be spending alot more time and money making trips to the south end and southern ocean side of little but (bigger) tybee island. Yep thats right their are two tybee islands!!!!what a blessing for my 2008 fishin!!!!!!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I wish I had some big accomplishments to add to my list but the best I can do is finally getting into the Sheepheads...

Wait! That WAS a big accomplishment!! 

And I caught my first Pier Kingfish, too.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey Clinder....................last April I found a dead 4' Atlantic Sturgeon washed up on Little Tybee(Jacks Cut)..........my first and only experience with one. Wild looking with the armor and all. 

Yes, the feds just came up with thier share of renurishment bucks. But, they WILL NOT be doing the massive sand dump this winter it will be next winter................so next season should be outstanding.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

They are some strange lookers for sure. Wonder if Something like would have any effect on beach replenishment processes??????? I deffinatly feel lucky to have caught one. Are they not conisidered rare and endangered. seems like there would be a conservation of habitat argument their.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Hmm I guess this is my first year of artificals and catching fish with them. Also my first year fishing the SKA for Key Largo Boats. No new fish just lots more and lots caught on artificals:fishing::fishing:


----------

